# Crissic Solutions, LLC Now Accepts Credit Cards via Stripe



## SkylarM (Jul 20, 2013)

Wanted to make a brief post to let potential customers and existing customers know that we are now accepting payments via Stripe!

No fancy press release or any of that jazz, but hopefully an alternative to Paypal will allow customers to pay as they want to, rather than only having Paypal as the payment gateway. PLUS you never have to leave our website with Stripe, as your credit information is safely and securely passed through the stripe gateway via our website, without us having to store your credit card information!


----------

